# put on just under 4lbs this week



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Is this too much to gain in a week? should I adjust the diet a little?

Weighed myself last sunday morning just out of bed after emptying the bladder and I was 11st 10lbs. This morning same again and I was 11st 13 and 3/4lbs.

I have just started training again at the start of last month after a long layoff and I used to be 12st 8lbs. My trousers still fit and the waist doesn't seem to be any tighter and I don't think I look any fatter in the mirror so should I carry on as I am and see what the next week brings or should I cut back the daily intake a little?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

at almost 12st your weight could vary as much as 2 to 3 lbs a week depending on water retention, glycogen stored, waste , when you last eat, etc. many effects. so wouldn't read too much into it in just one week. monitor the trend over six to eight weeks.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

its not all muscle if thats what your hoping...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

His weight can and dose change more than that DAILY, there's a good vid on YouTube about this the guy carries in weight by 9lbs I think durring the course of a day.

Which is why your better taking several weigh in figures and using the average as your weight and always try to way your self at the same times of the day. And not to often once a wk is more than enough


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Part 2


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

I know for a fact that it's not all muscle dubbed that's why I am asking because I don't want to end up a fat banger and having to cut for an extra month to shift it lol.

I'm not sure if it is the fact I have the food and fluid intake much better than it has been, I have been quite bad for not taking on enough fluid in the past but didn't know if this could make up that much of a difference.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys, off to have a look at that video now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

best move I made at your stage (remember I`m about 3 months ahead of you) was to get rid of the scales and charts

lift whats feels right, run as fast as you can as often as you can, eat until you feel full, sleep as much as you can and bore everyone you meet saying "notice anything different"

8 or 9 months time you`ll have exhausted your bodies natural ability to adjust and alter and then you can get tied up on macros and the latest trend

just my opinion of course


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

AAlan

Pumphead is correct, measure it over 6-8 weeks, As you have just got back into training, it could be water retention,

Are you taking creatine as that nomally puts on weight instantly.

Plus as stated above your body weight will change thoughout the day.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That's the reason for weighing myself first thing on a sunday morning just out of bed after having a p*ss so that it was as consistant as possible, I'm not taking creatine I am using a whey protein but it doesn't list creatine in the ingredients. Think I'm coming to the conclusion that it is water retention that's made the difference. I'll keep an eye on the waistline over the next few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

AAlan

Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Another update on this guys. Just weighed myself this morning when I got up and I'm now 12st 4 1/2lbs. I'm thinking diet needs to change now because of how quickly I'm putting weight on. Must be gaining fat and I'm not seeing it?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

AAlan said:


> Another update on this guys. Just weighed myself this morning when I got up and I'm now 12st 4 1/2lbs. I'm thinking diet needs to change now because of how quickly I'm putting weight on. Must be gaining fat and I'm not seeing it?


Hello AAlan

Hope you well

I can tell you what I think and would do, but I leave it with you to decide what to do.

You're trying to bulk, so carry on bulking. Keep going until you get to around 4KG over your ideal weight. Once you get to this stage, adjust your diet and start the cutting process. If at that stage you strict and control your diet, you will find you can get very lean. If it goes to plan you can be ready well before the summer.

Some people can transform their body much easier than others (everyone can train their body to do this but for some it's slightly harder than others).

Don't get worried too much as you can play this to your advantage.

If you look at the old school bodybuilders this was a method that they trained their bodies to transform in short periods of time (obviously for some the steroids helped them fasten this process). This was the common means on gaining muscle. You go through a bulking phase and then 6-8 weeks before competition you go for you strict cutting phase.


----------

